# My Hunter



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hunter was my soul mate of dogs, my heart dog. I loved him no more than the others, but there was something special between us that everyone who saw us together commented on.

After losing Scooter on Aug. 22, 1999, we decided to get another golden as a companion to Scooter's brother, Buck. We drove out to the breeders, saw the parents, their records as well as the pups, and I picked out this little male, which I already knew I would name Hunter. Then a little female crawled up in hubby's lap, licked his face and KayCee came home with us and Hunter. This Oct. 5, 1999.

Hunter was clumsy, funny, a clown. When he licked you it was like a wet lasagna noodle being slung around. He would have you throw the ball for him until your arm fell off. He tried a zillion times to catch a squirrel, but didn't know how to stalk and they would be in the top of the tree before he got to the base of the tree. And he never could howl. When the other dogs heard a siren they would throw their heads up and howl. Poor Hunter just had a whisper of a howl, sounded like he had larangitis.

He was very sensitive to the other dogs. His sister had to have surgery on both knees a year apart for luxating patellas and all the weeks she had to be restrained, he would lay with her, lick her face, etc. In Dec. 2002 we adopted a golden mix who turned out to have heart worms despite the fact she was suppose to be parasite free, including heartworms. She had the treatment and then spent 6 weeks in a wire cage in our livingroom. Hunter would often lay by the cage to keep her company, despite the fact we had only had her a month.

I made the fatal mistake of putting him on the ProHeart6 heartworm preventive injections, the ones they only got every 6 months. Well, 6 weeks after his 3rd injection, I lost him to autoimmune hemolytic anemia and liver damage brought on by that poison. He had turned 4 on Aug. 19 and died on Oct. 16, 2003. On Sept. 3, 2004, the FDA had Fort Dodge pull ProHeart6 from the market because of thousands of reports of adverse reactions and 600 deaths in the 3 years it was on the market. And they say only 10 to 15% were reported. It was pulled to late for my precious Hunter. I miss you still my precious boy.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

O my.To Lose Scooter like you did and then lose Hunter to something that was supposed to help him,that's just terrible.I've at a loss for words.The heartbreak must have been huge.
All I can say is,take solice in the belief that you will someday be together and cross over the Rainbow Bridge to be together forever.
Some times the story of the Bridge supports me and enables me to move forward,for without something to believe in,I would just stop and wither away.
You must believe,
Shane


----------



## ciaraz (Dec 30, 2005)

This story is so sad,i wish every happiness for you. Just believe that oneday you will see him. hear his barks and non existant howls! best wishesxx


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know I will see my precious boy again. Part of him still lives in my heart and will until I am gone. I just wish I could lay may face against that silky head of his, feel those extra thick ears, feel that most wet tongue on my neck again.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

After seeing pictures of your beautiful Hunter I had to look up his story. I know you miss him so much. He is so beautiful and now he's patiently waiting.
Cyndi


----------

